# New planted Tank 130L



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi,
Here is one picture of my ADA style tank, the layout have 1 month, let me know what you think!










More pictures in my blog

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

It looks beautiful! Nice simple clean design, I love it.

On a side note about your setup, Do you have any issues running your filters in succession like that? are they both on? or are you simply using one as a canister for extra media?


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

surely one of the top portuguese aquascapers. keep it goind dude it's great (tou reinar)


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

Stunning.
I Would Like To See Close Ups Please.


----------



## Nawer (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi i see this aqua in your blog, and in the same day i see here, and i can´t avoid say somethig: it´s amaizing, congratulations.


----------



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi all,
Thanks for all your coments  


> On a side note about your setup, Do you have any issues running your filters in succession like that? are they both on? or are you simply using one as a canister for extra media?


I am simply using one as a canister for extra media! 

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow...stunning. I like how the wood and rocks suggest flow to the right. Plus..... the fish is swimming the same way too!


----------



## ulash (May 29, 2007)

Hi 
i like Its desing, congratulations.


----------



## gacp (Sep 11, 2006)

Otimo!


----------



## PapaLoc (Mar 5, 2006)

Beautiful tank!

That rock is some of the most beautiful I have ever seen. Does it have a special name? The colour and structure is just begging to be put in an aqauscape in my opinion


----------



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

16mm wood. How did you get hinges to fit in that, Can you take pcitures of the doors opened and the hinges please.

Fantastic tank.


----------



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks for the comments 



> 16mm wood. How did you get hinges to fit in that, Can you take pcitures of the doors opened and the hinges please.


I ask my stand in one carpentry (i think that is the correct name).
Have you see this picture?

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

THanks I am just confussed as all hinges I have found need a hole in the door 15mm deep to fit in. If the door was only 16mm then that would leave just 1mm of the door behind the hinge. It woudl be both almost impossible to drill that close and second the door would fall apart at that spot. He must have different hinges which are less deep.

I have seen the pictures, but it is not close enough for me to be able to tell the hinge type. Please ask you Tank maker / Carpenter for me as I would appreciate it as well as if you can have a close up pitcure of the hinges.


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Superb and looks Clean!!!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

OMFG!  Extremly beautiful!!!  Looks very clean.


----------



## Green Reef (Apr 26, 2007)

Great layout and presentation. How did you get that paint finish on your stand? Did you spray paint?


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

Great, love the clean looking and the forward pulling effect


----------



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi
Here is my tank today!










Enjoy

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome!!! Everything just comes together so well! I really love those rocks; wish I could find some like that.


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Beautiful setup... Everything just goes together so well... Congrats!


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Impressive work. I love the freshness of this layout. Do you have any photos directly from the front?


----------



## Legacy2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

very nice. the all clear tank and hoses/pipes againts the white wall makes a very clean look.


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

That is an AMAZING well put together tank!!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Obviously very polished both in terms of scape and photography. Very beautiful, almost should I say perfect.

Can I ask if you do this professionally in your country?


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Very stylish, simply and clean =D>


----------



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks for all your kind words!
chester here it is.










Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

just currious what kind of lighting are using, I see one HQI but is that it?


----------

